
GitHub provides an RSS feed for all user-facing changes made on the platform - robinhood
https://blog.github.com/changelog/
======
robinhood
I wish more companies were doing this. What could be the factor that would
prevent all companies to do the same, apart from laziness? Am I the only one
interested by the changes that are made on the tools that I like? I'm the kind
of guy who reads all release notes.

~~~
itsderek23
A lightweight approach we've started at my company:

1\. Create a GitHub Repo dedicated to user-facing issues
([https://github.com/scoutapp/roadmap](https://github.com/scoutapp/roadmap))

2\. Customers can subscribe to issues they are interested.

3\. When resolving an issue, we reference it in the git commit, which closes
the issue and notifies the issue subscribers.

We're a developer tool, so it's a familar flow for our customers.

~~~
blueline
Neat approach. I've also seen public facing trello boards used to varying
success (at the very least to give users a hopefully clear picture of what
features/issues are prioritized)

------
testplzignore
Would be nice if they changed this:

<link type="application/atom+xml" rel="alternate"
href="[https://blog.github.com/feed.xml"](https://blog.github.com/feed.xml")
title="The GitHub Blog" />

To this:

<link type="application/atom+xml" rel="alternate"
href="[https://blog.github.com/changelog/all.atom"](https://blog.github.com/changelog/all.atom")
title="The GitHub Blog" />

Right now there's 3 different RSS things on the page, and 2 of them go to the
wrong place.

------
bswinnerton
We're also doing this with our GraphQL changes in
[https://developer.github.com/v4/changelog/](https://developer.github.com/v4/changelog/).

~~~
kevinSuttle
This is awesome!

------
colemickens
I wish we could subscribe to Pubsubhubbub notifications without needing to
register a webhook. Or rather without needing admin privileges to the repo...
At least if it's public.

As far as I know, it's not like the pushed notifications include data that
isn't available via painful and expensive /scraping. And with PuSH, there
could be third party hubs.

I guess I've answered my own questions. Is anyone aware of folks running PuSH
hubbubs for GH repos and letting other folks publicly freely subscribe to
those notifications? If not, maybe a new item to add to my list...

------
robinhood
They also provide a Twitter account by the way:
[https://twitter.com/GHChangelog](https://twitter.com/GHChangelog)

~~~
anonfunction
I was just about to make a bot for this!

~~~
robinhood
Out of curiosity, what kind of bot?

~~~
heinrichhartman
Most likely a bot that tweets out new RSS items.

------
u801e
We use Github Enterprise at my workplace, and I actually subscribe to each
organization's RSS feed and get updates on when pull requests are opened,
commits are pushed, etc. Though there are some events that aren't published
(like pull request review events).

------
derefr
Is this the source stream that gets turned into the GitHub BigQuery public
dataset?

------
dethos
This is really nice!

Will take this idea/example into consideration for some of my projects.

------
cJ0th
always happy to see rss support! :)

